# “Offshore” fly guides



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

I believe that Mexican Gulf Fishing Company can do offshore fly trips. 

Capt Miles Larose also does offshore trips as well in his bay boat.


----------



## backcast (Apr 9, 2013)

MatthewAbbott said:


> Does anybody know of any guides who do offshore fly trips? I’ve really been thinking of doing this for the cool factor and to add some species to the list.


Scott Null out of POC. Has 25 ft Dargel cat.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Capt. Scott Hamilton, http://www.flyfishingextremes.com/


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

backcast said:


> Scott Null out of POC. Has 25 ft Dargel cat.


It’s a 23’ and he really only does beach front tarpon trips. I don’t think he goes offshore much any more.


----------



## Elusive Porpi (Jan 24, 2018)

MatthewAbbott said:


> Does anybody know of any guides who do offshore fly trips? I’ve really been thinking of doing this for the cool factor and to add some species to the list.



Captain Mo out of Venice does them. Catching Tuna, mangroves etc. https://www.journeysouthoutfitters.com/

https://journeysouthoutfitters.webflow.io/portfolio/fly-goals


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Elusive Porpi said:


> Captain Mo out of Venice does them. Catching Tuna, mangroves etc. https://www.journeysouthoutfitters.com/
> 
> https://journeysouthoutfitters.webflow.io/portfolio/fly-goals


Sketchy.


----------



## Elusive Porpi (Jan 24, 2018)

Top notch actually. They run offshore and inshore trips. Why do you say this?


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Said too much already.


----------



## Elusive Porpi (Jan 24, 2018)

Are you referring to how they got there start?


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

I can't find what I read before so I'll drop it. It pertained to some sort of remediation program for the oil spill.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

https://www.louisianasportsman.com/...-ldwf-employees-in-missing-fishing-equipment/


----------



## Elusive Porpi (Jan 24, 2018)

Yeah. It is pretty messed up. But her trips are top notch and can cater to fly fisherman.


----------



## Devin Williams (Mar 25, 2018)

Hey Brother, Shoot me a pm if you’d like to make an offshore run this Friday out of POC







































MatthewAbbott said:


> Does anybody know of any guides who do offshore fly trips? I’ve really been thinking of doing this for the cool factor and to add some species to the list.


----------

